# Big ferret rescue.



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

My friend and i are travelling to the north east on sun to do a big ferret rescue, we will be bringing back about 34 albinos, mostly kits along with four adults.

we desperatley need to get these in new forever homes, most people want fancy colours but albinos are usually very laid back and great little guys.

Kist must go in pairs unles going with existing kits, the four adults will be split in pairs and will be neutered before leaving so this will be the adoption fee.

Home check required, large hutch with run is minimum requirement, as much room as possible is best.

ferrets are very playful and need lots of human contact and stimulation, they can live up to ten years so please consider it carefully.

many thanks


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi There

Good luck with the rescue albinos are beautiful I wish the ferrets the best of luck in getting new homes.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks 

we are back, brought back 30 which is the most we could get handed over, all albino.

13 kits in a hutch aprox 3 feet and 11 in another, single hobs in foot long hutches 

most had **** caked to their feet 

They havnt stopped eating since they came back, they going to cost a fortune lol 

it was just under 300 miles there and back and im totally shattered but happy 

just need homes now.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Pampered pets said:


> Thanks
> 
> we are back, brought back 30 which is the most we could get handed over, all albino.
> 
> ...


Well done for resucing them - I hope you find suitable homes for them xxx


----------



## diane_1980 (Jul 31, 2009)

Glad it went well hun. Hope they all find good homes x


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

ill bring a few round Diane, hopefully convince your hubby lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Poor babys i love albinos too i used to have 4 big boys they where beautiful i miss them all.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

aww. iv been wanting some ferrets bt iv only just onvinced OH to some new buns. Hope you can find loving new homes for them all and i will see if i know anyone that might be interested


----------



## diane_1980 (Jul 31, 2009)

Pampered pets said:


> ill bring a few round Diane, hopefully convince your hubby lol


i can imagine his face if u did that lol


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

6 now have new homes....its a start


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Where are these based is it in Lancs?
I have a friend who is looking to rehome a couple of older ferrets and she would not mind albinos as she has two already.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

yes we are in wigan lancs.

we desperatly need to rehome the kits but they need a confident handle as they nip through lack of handling, there are also other adults at the rescue, i have two bino jills who are adults needing homes but they need spaying first at the cost to new owner  and must go together as they are sisters


----------



## mushka25 (Sep 25, 2009)

heya i was wondering if you have any left looking for two possibly three jills preferably spayed?


----------



## rosie75 (Sep 14, 2009)

Can't offer a home I'm afraid, but I would like to say how absolutely adorable albino ferrets are.
Out of our 3, our bino jill is the calmest and is very loving


----------



## mushka25 (Sep 25, 2009)

ah right ok well im looking to have some ive done some research and a friend had to look after one last week only for one night and it was an albino jill it was gorgeous i love how they play its so cute well let me know if you have any going or if you know anyone 
thank for replying to me


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

wow pampered pets thats a hell of a lot of ferrets, hope u get them all cleaned up and many loving homes good luck


----------



## ferretaddict (Oct 9, 2009)

Hiya I could take 2.....Have 5 at minute they are in 5foot by 10foot pen..........Spoiled rotten. They are all rescue and my hubby and I are part of a ferret rescue group in Cumbria........I know of one guy who is looking for a pair to work, he is am sure been vetted. Please send me PM if there is any help we can offer


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi there is a rescue in lancaster which may be closer to you, also the wigan rescue dont rehome to working homes but lancaster do after a home check.

let me know if you want any more details.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I would love to if you wern't so far away.


----------



## nom nom de plume (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't know if I'm more saddened by the need for the rescue, or heartwarmed by the fantastic rescue & response......

I'll go for heartwarmed :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## ferretaddict (Oct 9, 2009)

Re: Rescue in Lancaster, know them well have had 3 fantastic hobs from there and got one for my sister which went to Scotland. We are happy to travel if you have any still needing rehoming, for home checking you can cross reference us with Lancaster rescue if that is ok?? We are going to a show in Morecambe at the end of the month which has been organised by Half Way house...You can check for times etc on the website of that name am sure all will be welcome


----------

